
Now on twitter.com you can save or schedule drafts up to 18 months in advance - aspenmayer
https://twitter.com/twittersupport/status/1266081598748925961
======
aspenmayer
Tweet was edited for length. Original tweet was:

Not quite ready to send that Tweet? Now on
[https://twitter.com](https://twitter.com) you can save it as a draft or
schedule it to send at a specific time –– all from the Tweet composer!

Source for 18 months is:

[https://www.neowin.net/news/scheduled-tweets-and-tweet-
draft...](https://www.neowin.net/news/scheduled-tweets-and-tweet-drafts-are-
now-available-on-twitters-website)

